# Music/Instrument Tips?



## Deathless (Aug 18, 2018)

So I plan on taking drum lessons when I go back to school in September and I was wondering if anyone has any tips for beginner drummers! 
My inspiration and the person I want to play like would be mainly Mike Portnoy (or Mike Mangini, I love both of em). If anyone has experience with drumming and has tips, please let me know! 
I'm not going to the lessons blind though, I know a lot already, but it won't hurt to know more!


----------



## zeroPony (Aug 24, 2018)

I'm study drums for an year, so here's my advises:
- First of all, you need drumsticks. My teacher recommends heaver sticks to get hands strong, but I'm comfortable with 5A. Make sure, that sticks are straight, you can check it by rolling sticks on the table.
- To train at home (if you don't have drum kit) you should have drum pad. You can buy it or make by yourself from thick silicon mate and wood.
- Comfortable headphones and smartphone with metronome app.
- If you don't have drum kit or electronic drums, it's better to find nearby rehearsal rooms. Make sure, that they have cymbals or rent it out.


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 24, 2018)

I'm not a drummer myself, but a bass player, so I do pay attention to the drums! In addition to the above, I'd recommend seeking out opportunities to jam with other musicians as soon as possible, as there are some skills you don't really acquire any other way.


----------



## zeroPony (Aug 24, 2018)

Yep, Massan Otter is right. We don't jam in school, but learn and play covers on songs we like. And it's pretty hard to listen metronom in your headphones and signer in the same time.

Another tip is to learn some DAW. You can put your favorite song and overlay with virtual drums. Then you can rearrange it on the real drums.


----------



## TheRazzDazzler11 (Sep 18, 2018)

I drum, however I have never taken a lesson. Listen to the music and just play over it. If you need help with fills or just basics remember that there is a video for it!!! Good luck


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 16, 2018)

I'm  a bassist that seems to get recruited as a fill-in guitarist too often but as a bassist, I pay attention to the drummer to lay down the song's foundation. Don't pass on an opportunity to jam with a bassist. It will help your skills on keeping meter with a band.

Never buy the first two sticks that are handed to you by the shop dweeb, ask for them all and roll them on the counter. My grandson and son-in-law both roll them slow with the palm of the hand to discern the straightest ones. Too bad if the shop dweeb gets butt-hurt over it.

Keep an eye out for a few year old digital drum kit. They are coming out with new models all the time so a drummer might flip his old set for a new one. Be sure to make sure it plays before you drop your $$ on it.

Final tip; use black font on white background. Makes it so much easier to read. JMHO.


----------

